
Collateralized Loan Obligations Are Riskier Than Most Realize - vanderfluge
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-03/collateralized-loan-obligations-are-riskier-than-most-realize
======
ohiovr
In case you didn't see the movie:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbiDrzTd8fE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbiDrzTd8fE)

